# Pastry or Dessert Idea for school assignment



## luciott (Nov 29, 2011)

Can anybody help me with a delicious dessert or pastry for my school assignment. I am in my baking module and we are supposed to present 2 desserts that include sauces and some kind of chocolate. I went to the library, but somehow they dont have any professional baking books at all. I am a disabled person and do not have they budget to go buy an expensive book. I would appreciate all ideas. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

How elaborate or simple does the dessert have to be? You could do some kind of brownie with a flavored sauce; or angel food or chiffon cake. As far as recipes, for an online resource, I trust epicurious.com or you could go to some baking blogs like Rose Levy Beranbaum's www.realbakingwithrose.com (she doesn't give her recipes online though); or www.joepastry.com - don't think that you have to have a professional baking book in order to produce something wonderful. Professional books are good for instruction and for large scale formulas but don't think they are the only place to find good recipes....


----------

